# Meet my brother and family (part 1 - 7 pics)



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2006)

My brother and family were on their way home from their vacation on the Baltic Sea island of Fehmarn yesterday and had asked beforehand if they could do a short stop-over at our place on their way, which is about half way to their home.

So they were here and I tried to take pics of each and of my kids and their cousins together. I asked my brother if I might share them on here and he agreed. So meet my brother and his family:

1.





My brother

2.




His wife

3.




Their oldest son, Tom (almost 14)

4.




Their second son, Julian (almost 13)

5.




Their only daughter, Emily (7)

6. + 7.









Their youngest son, Ben (5)

At this point I should say: congratulations to all those who take children's photos ... when I tried to (candidly) capture these (and some more) of Ben, I realised how difficult it is!

And Emily loves to pose and I still did not get any of her pics right :er: ... but they are all snapshots, anyway, no real portrait sessions.

I'll put the others that I have into another thread.


----------



## Alison (Jul 23, 2006)

I bet they are kept very, very busy with 4 children! Ben looks like a lot of fun  I really enjoyed seeing these!


----------



## Moni (Jul 23, 2006)

wow I loved kids ....these kids are very cute..and wicked 

Your brother look a lot like you ...speciall the nose and the forehead


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks, Moni... actually I should look for a good close-up of our dad to put up here, too - I think my brother resembles our dad very much, while I resemble our mother very much - yet I also find my brother and I resemble each other ... funny, isn't it?


----------

